# Start Car with No oil



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a mechanic accidentally start my car without putting oil in it. It ran only for about 15 seconds before he realized what he did. But within those 15 seconds he tapped the throttle to rev the engine a little.I'm pretty sure I already know the answer to this but I be worried about this? Any answers would be most helpful.


----------



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Start Car with No oil (combatready_2003)*

Yes you should be worried about this. Even if all sounds ok I would suggest getting a couple other mechanics opinions on what you might want to do. The guy who turned it on without oil will probably try to tell you it is fine if it runs still but there is definitely some additional wear due to this event.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Start Car with No oil (combatready_2003)*

What is your relation to the mechanic? Did you pay for the service and he messed up?


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Start Car with No oil (Bizrc248)*

Actually he did tell me there was nothing to worry about. But I'm starting to believe otherwise. What possible damage should I look out for???


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

get a lawyer that mechanic just purchased your car....


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Start Car with No oil (saaber2)*

He gave me a 50% discount and told me I'd had nothing to worry about. This was in Kentucky back in 2007. I haven't talk to him since.


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

But that was back in 2007 and I have already bought most of the components to go big turbo such as forged rods and pistons. At this point it might be too late


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (combatready_2003)*









2007?
















And you're worried about it now!?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (combatready_2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *combatready_2003* »_But that was back in 2007 and I have already bought most of the components to go big turbo such as forged rods and pistons. At this point it might be too late









haha... this thread made me smile








if it lasted you three years and still ran well enough for you to consider going big turbo, then what are you worried about? you are going to replace rod bearings anyway with your planned mods... that's the first friction surface to be degraded when oil control is compromised. 
joking aside, i wouldn't want anything to do with your motor. combine this story with your frantic posts about diesel oil (which can still be full synthetic, and mobil 1 TDT is actually one of the best performing common oils in the 2.0T), i don't think you are really prepared to own a big turbo... you inspect your cam follower lately? 
but your "mechanic" is an idiot... the low pressure warning light shining in his face must have illuminated the issue before 15 seconds worth of metal on metal rapage


_Modified by rhouse181 at 7:04 PM 3-3-2010_


----------

